# X-Server friert System ein

## lastUnic0rn

Hey,

nachdem ich jetzt meine Internetverbindung zum Laufen bekommen habe, stellt sich das nächste Problem: Ich habe mir KDE 3.3.2 installiert. Wenn ich X - config /root/... eingebe friert das System ein. Das gleiche bei startx. Aber X-Server wird geladen, es wird ein Bild angezeit, aber weder Maus noch Tastatur funktionieren. Ich hab den X-Server automatisch mit Xorg -configure konfigureren lassen.

Nun weiß ich nich weiter:( Ob mir vllt jmd helfen könnte?

Greetz

Christopher

----------

## TheCurse

Xorg -configure ist doch das selbe wie X -configure, oder?

Naja, als alternative kannste natürlich noch die xorg.conf von Hand schreiben/überarbeiten.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## schotter

Vielleicht liegt's ja an "exotischer" Hardware? Wenn ich z.B. damals unter SuSE meine Fernsehkarte (unter Yast2) hinzugefügt habe, ging beim nächsten Starten von X auch nichts mehr.

mfg,

t.s.

----------

## lastUnic0rn

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Xorg -configure ist doch das selbe wie X -configure, oder?
> 
> Naja, als alternative kannste natürlich noch die xorg.conf von Hand schreiben/überarbeiten.
> 
> MfG
> ...

 

Wie finde ich raus, an welchen devices die Mouse bzw die Tastatur angeschlossen sind? Ich hab ne PS/2 Tastatur und ne USB Mouse. In der Gentoo Doc steht, dass die Mouse dann /dev/input(/mice) ist. Aber diese device gibts nicht.

Greetz

Christopher

----------

## hambuergaer

 *lastUnic0rn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie finde ich raus, an welchen devices die Mouse bzw die Tastatur angeschlossen sind? Ich hab ne PS/2 Tastatur und ne USB Mouse. In der Gentoo Doc steht, dass die Mouse dann /dev/input(/mice) ist. Aber diese device gibts nicht.
> 
> Greetz
> ...

 

ok, fangen wir mal an:

- als erstes starte mal xorgconfig als root in der konsole. die konfiguration ist ganz einfach!

- wenn du an die stelle gelangst, an der du nach der mouse gefragt wirst, dann benutze das interface /dev/mouse

das sollte es gewesen sein. was benutzt du für eine grafikkarte? und welchen kernel hast du am rennen?

----------

## lastUnic0rn

Hey,

also ich hatte die ganze Zeit einen 2.4.28-Kernel. Jetzt hab ich vorhin ein Kernel-Update gemacht und alles geht wunderbar.

Greetz

Christopher

----------

## hambuergaer

 *lastUnic0rn wrote:*   

> Hey,
> 
> also ich hatte die ganze Zeit einen 2.4.28-Kernel. Jetzt hab ich vorhin ein Kernel-Update gemacht und alles geht wunderbar.
> 
> Greetz
> ...

 

aha. hast du denn trotzdem ein xorgconfig gemacht?

----------

## lastUnic0rn

Nein,

ich hab den X-Server mit Xorg -configure konfiguriert. Einzig die Auflösung hab ich manuell angepasst.

Greetz

Christopher

----------

